# First time sailing Greece



## tylerdrogin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello,

Tyler here. Several friends and I are in the process of planning a sailing trip in Greece this coming summer. We aim to bareboat charter for 4-6 weeks during the months of July and August, and to combine the trip with some rock climbing. We are all relatively new to sailing, but will have 2 ASA 104 certified people on board, and at least 1 more with ASA 101 certification. Beyond that we don't have much more experience. We are hoping to combine the sailing trip with some rock climbing. 

From doing a little research it looks like the Ionian is the easiest beginner place to sail, but I could not find much rock climbing in that area. The Aegean (specifically Cyclades and Dodecanese) look like fun places to go with some rock climbing, but I have been reading about the Meltemi. 

To those of you who have experience sailing in the Aegean and dealing with the Meltemi, how safe do you think it would be for a group of our experience level to sail in the Cyclades or Dodecanese? Is it possible to keep a close eye on the weather and avoid sailing at times the Meltemi is more active? Or does it come out of nowhere with no warning? 

We are all pretty capable individuals with an appetite for adventure, but I don't want us getting in over our heads into a legitimately dangerous situation. This will be our first real sailing experience. 

Lastly, and this is probably a question for a different forum, but does anybody happen to know if there is any decent rock climbing in the Ionian?

Thank you very much,

Tyler


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

I think you'd need to go to a Greek rock climbing site to really get the scoop. Sailing wise we have pretty much sailed in all the areas there. Yes it can blow in the Cyclades and if you start your journey from the Athens area you'll not find it that hard to sail to the Cyclades but sailing back sometimes is not as easy.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

If your climbing rocks your anchored to close.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want to sail and climb, try Krabbi, Thailand. Some of our favorite anchorages just a stones throw away from some great climbing.

Link here:
Hot Rock Climbing School Krabi Thailand


----------

